
Notch, when asked, refused to take Minecraft revenue from YouTube - morganwilde
https://twitter.com/notch/status/335045859156819969
======
lucid00
I think it'd be cool as long as it doesn't reduce the amount of money that the
video uploaders can make off of it.

It'd just be more cash to fuel game development.

~~~
baby
Actually, it doesn't feel like the money from Minecraft's success is being use
as fuel for game development. Sure Mojang released a few games in cooperation
with other teams. But their real next game, 0x0001c (I can never spell it
correctly), is in pause due to Notch not being motivated enough.

------
Zenst
What happens to that cut if they don't take it. That is the question and with
that I'm sure Notch has a charity he approves of.

~~~
morganwilde
There're two possibilities, either it goes to Google or the video producer. I
would hope - the latter.

~~~
whatshisface
Last I checked the policy, some went to Google but most to the producer. It's
a pretty significant cut, some people make their living off of Youtube.
Minecraft is very popular with many successful Youtube "stars", if Mojang were
to take a cut there would be a lot of vocal dissatisfaction.

------
kevingadd
On a related note: Nintendo is applying a new policy of putting ads on YouTube
videos of their games.

[http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/05/16/nintendo-enforces-
cop...](http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/05/16/nintendo-enforces-copyright-on-
youtube-lets-plays)

Apparently what they mean by "ensure Nintendo content is shared across social
media channels in an appropriate and safe way" is roughly "safe means we make
money off it"

So it's cool to see Notch mention that he had the same opportunity and didn't
take it.

~~~
chaz
Money matters, but "safe" also means that it's not shown in inappropriate
places or remixed with inappropriate content. For a family-friendly brand like
Nintendo, that's a big deal. Advertisers care a lot about this, too, even
though that's less relevant for Nintendo.

YouTube has a playback restriction feature for this very purpose, including
domain white/black listing. [http://apiblog.youtube.com/2011/12/understanding-
playback-re...](http://apiblog.youtube.com/2011/12/understanding-playback-
restrictions.html)

------
deletes
Why didn't he put it to a charity or ask the money to be given to the
uploaders.

~~~
whatshisface
The money already goes to the uploaders.

------
mehrzad
In the next tweet he says he almost did it.

------
wmf
Oh Notch, you so generous. Does Minecraft ever go on sale?

~~~
itsybitsycoder
Minecraft was on sale the entire time it was in alpha/beta. I got it for $5,
and bought a copy for my boyfriend later at $10.

